# France October & November



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're heading across the channel next Sunday morning (10th) for a number of weeks, meandering across to the West coast before ending up on the med for a couple of weeks.

Anyone else around there during this period and fancy meeting up somewhere?

Gerald & Annie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France - Spain*

May be there or heading towards Belgium 22nd October - 2nd Nov


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Gerald & Annie,
Keep a look out for an Ace Adventurer reg HY59EOS - we're leaving on Saturday 9th and probably heading down the coast for a while (perhaps stopping at Quand Plage or Le Touquet Aires to start with as we've used them before). Will keep going west for a while before cutting down to Southern Brittany.
Well - that's the plan as far as it goes! Hope you enjoy your trip.
regards,
Bill


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm nowhere near Belgium TM but on the way to Brittany.

Ray.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We'll see you for breakfast at the Calais aire on 10th then?

Are you on ferry or tunnel Bill?


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Gaspode,
Taking the tunnel on Saturday morning. First trip abroad for the dog. She's such a chicken that we didn't want to subject her to 90 minutes in the MH on a noisy, vibrating car deck! She'd be shaking for hours!! Thank goodness for Tescos Clubcard!
regards,
Bill


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> Anyone else around there during this period and fancy meeting up somewhere?


Sounds like a nice plan to me. I'm off down to Malaga the first week in November, so don't expect I'll be passing by anywhere near where you'll be. Keep us posted where you are - you never know.

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Way*



raynipper said:


> I'm nowhere near Belgium TM but on the way to Brittany.
> 
> Ray.


We hope to call in and see you in 2011 Ray, owe you a bottle or two for your help.

Look forward to meeting you.

TM


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gaspode said:


> We'll see you for breakfast at the Calais aire on 10th then?


Might have to be brunch, Ken. We should be off the train at about 10am French time.

Bill - we'll keep our eye out for you 

Dougie - I will.

Gerald


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Might have to be brunch, Ken.


Come on Gerald - you're forgetting about my aversion to mornings. :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Come on Gerald - you're forgetting about my aversion to mornings. :roll:


Ah, ok, breakfast it is then :wink:

Gerald


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, We are heading the same way on Wednesday 6th. Meandering from Calais to La Rochelle via Rouen and Rennes, If the weather isn't any good on the west coast we will then follow the Canal du Midi route to the med. If we see you we'll say hello, have a good holiday.


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

*Next French General Strike*

The next French General Strike is scheduled for Tuesday 12th October. (Just so you can have your contingency plans in place!)

:wink:


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

If you're around the Limoges area, there are MHF members at Parc Verger (see sites review - discount for MHF members) and you'll be very welcome.

Dragonfly


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi G and A,
we have just spent a few days at the best aire ever - Frontet - on the Canal du Midi, the western end , about 11km from the start (western end). It was a beautiful place, so well thought out and pretty.
Frontet is a tiny little village whose maire went to great lengths to create a park for the community and a marina for boater using the canal. He also had the vision to accommodate motorhomers, providing about 10 spaces with individual electric hookups, a bit like a campsite. Only one problem - getting in! You have to phone the maire's office and get a code for the gate (we were let in by some people already there). Once you are in, choose your spot and relax. Take your bikes out and cycle along the canal or go for a walk in the village. Someone will eventually come around to collect 7euros a night.
You won't regret visiting Frontet.
We are in Denia now, at camping Los Pinos. So chilled out!
Mike and Annie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ojibway said:


> we have just spent a few days at the best aire ever - Frontet


Hi Mike and Annie

Do you mean Fontet? We're passing through that area, and we'll definitely call in.

Thanks for the recommendation.

Gerald


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi G & A..

Heading over on wednesday 6th on the 10pm boat to Dunkerque..

Through the night to Clermont Ferrand before a kip - then down to Carmaux (just north of Albi) to see the 'out-laws' for a few days.

Down to Gavarnie in the Pyrenees on the 12th, then over the nearby passes to the Callanque, just east of Marseille, for Friday 15th to pick up step-son from Uni for the weekend....

Then back to Blighty on the Monday......

Will keep an eye out for you both - enjoy your trip..

C & F


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Yes, Gerald and Annie, Fontet - (typo)
There is a bakery in the village but for more comprehensive shopping La Reole is nearby with a large Intermarche at the wertern end of the town.
Enjoy your trip.
Mike and Annie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Mike and Annie

We've already pencilled in the aire, and we'll report back. Incidentally, it doesn't look like it's in the MHF campsite database. If not, I'll add it when we've been, unless you want to do it.

Carl and Flo - your van's on our list of "people to look out for" :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Carl and Flo - your van's on our list of "people to look out for" :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Wierd!!!! 8O

I thought it was only Flo and I that had such a list!!! :lol: :lol: 
And we had added your 'van to it this morning once we read your post   The list is clipped to the dash under the radio.......

He Hee
C & F


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Have a great trip, we will wave as we pass as we are on the early tunnel crossing back to UK.


----------

